# 1500pts Slightly reworked list



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I dropped Storm Troopers to add a second CCS with a Master of Ordnance and autocannon. I thought an additional Artillery Bombardments each turn was more effective than 5 deepstriking Storm Troopers w/ 2 meltaguns. Both CCS will sit in the back and drop bombs and hopefully take down a few transports. The Vandettas give me options of outflanking with vet squads, or setting up normal and making a scout move. I could also start the vets on the board instead of aboard the Vandettas. I think I have enough firepower and flexibility in this army but would love more C&C. Thank you in advance.

CCS 120pts
Autocannon
Astropath
Master of Ordnance
Commander has Melta Bombs (didn't know where else to go with the 5pts)

CCS 90pts
Autocannon
Master of Ordnance

Marbo 65pts

Rattling Squad 80pts

Vet Squad 100pts
Meltagun X3

Vet Squad 100pts
Meltagun X3

Vet Squad 100pts
Meltagun X3

Vandetta 130pts

Vandetta 130pts

Vandetta 130pts

Leman Russ Battle Tank 150pts

Leman Russ Battle Tank 150pts

Leman Russ Battle Tank 150pts


----------

